# USB-WLAN-Stick Edimax EW-7711USn Probleme

## spirou

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich hab einfach kein Glück mit WLAN-Sticks, ich probier jetzt schon den dritten in Folge und kriegs einfach nicht hin.

Zur Sache:

Der im Betreff genannte Stick wird richtig erkannt, Module und Firmware (von der Hersteller-CD) werden geladen, aber dmesg sagt:

```

14.189333] rt2800usb 1-8:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin                                                 

[   14.421949] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready 

```

ifconfig zeigt mir:

```

ifconfig wlan1

wlan1     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1f:1f:55:9a:c4

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig wlan1:

```

iwconfig wlan1

wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=12 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

in der /etc/conf.d/net steht nicht viel:

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.3/24" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.100" )

config_wlan1=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

routes_wlan1=( "default via 192.168.0.100" )

```

uname -a:

```

Linux dreamiceland 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Mar 26 11:13:46 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

(wlan0 ist der bisher einzige funktionierende Stick, aber der ist vom Internetradio meiner Frau und die hätte den gerne wieder  :Wink: )

Der Edimax bleibt übrigens auch wlan1, wenn ich den anderen Stick vor dem booten entferne.

wpa_gui zeigt nur "SCANNING" und sonst nix.

Ich hab dann den Stick mal mit Windows auf der gleichen Maschine probiert, da ging er auch. Erstaunlicherweise zeigte mir iwconfig nach dem Reboot in Linux auch die ESSID und den AP an, aber IP bekam er trotzdem keine.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, was ich noch tun könnte? Schaut so aus, als ob der Stick irgendwie "ausgeschaltet" wäre, aber Tools wie rfkill oder iwpriv zeigen nur sowas wie "no private IOCTLS". Bin ratlos.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 69719

Schau mal ins manual, du mußt noch den Treiber angeben.

Siehe wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi" auf http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also um es etwas zu präzsieren, in deiner /etc/conf.d/net muss folgendes stehen:

```
# wpa_supplicant gegenüber wireless-tools bevorzugen

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Es ist wichtig, dass wir wpa_supplicant mitteilen welcher Treiber

# verwendet werden soll, da es nicht sehr gut raten kann.

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"
```

wobei du madwifi durch den Namen deines Treibers ersetzen musst. Und es muss wirklich wpa_supplicant_eth0 heißen, auch wenn du net.wlan0 verwendest.

----------

## 69719

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also um es etwas zu präzsieren, in deiner /etc/conf.d/net muss folgendes stehen:
> 
> ```
> # wpa_supplicant gegenüber wireless-tools bevorzugen
> 
> ...

 

Daumen hoch!  :Smile: 

Woher hast du die info, dass es eth0 heißen muss?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, ich nehme es zurück. Habe es gerade getestet, es geht bei mir mit _eth0, _wlan0 und wlan00, scheint wohl egal zu sein, was da steht. Irgendwann ging es bei mir mit _wlan0 nicht, aber da war dann wohl noch ein anderer Fehler drin.

Also im Zweifelsfall testen. Hat mich jedenfalls auch gewundert, dass in der Doku _eth0 steht, obwohl es wlan ist.

----------

## spirou

Danke für die Tipps, leider war's das auch nicht.

Ich hab jetzt einen neuen Kernel incl. staging-Treiber installiert, und damit geht zumindest "zu Fuß" eine Verbindung. D.h. ich muß die Verbindung auf der Konsole über wpa_supplicant herstellen. Obwohl das init-script ja eigentlich genau das gleiche tut, funktioniert es da nicht. Ich muß wpa_supplicant auch mehrmals aufrufen, bevor es funktioniert. Ich forsche weiter...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Poste doch bitte mal deine /etc/conf.d/net Und deine /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. Des weiteren habe ich mal etwas von einem Eintag: wpa_timeout_eth0=60 gelesen, den ich in der aktuellen Dokumentation aber nicht mehr finde. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

----------

## spirou

Die cof.d/net ist jetzt quasi leer, da ich sie jetzt nicht mehr verwende. /etc/init.d/net.ra0 hab ich auch entfernt, weil das eben nicht funktioniert hat. Die wpa_supplicant.conf funktioniert, da diese per Hand geladen wird.

Das mit dem timeout werd ich mal probieren, irgendwas in der Richtung vermute ich nämlich auch.

In der net steht folgendes:

```

#wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dralink -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

#config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

#routes_ra0=( "default via 192.168.0.100" )

```

(jetzt halt auskommentiert, weil nicht mehr benutzt).

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

#network={

#  ssid="festnetz"

#  psk="**************"

#  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

#  priority=5

#}

network={

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  ssid="WLAN-001A4F93E5C8"

  psk="****************"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

```

That's all...

Ich behelfe mir jetzt über local.conf, wo ich die Kommandos direkt aufrufe. Zumindest kann ich jetzt wieder online und Frauchen kriegt ihr Internetradio wieder  :Wink: .

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also die /etc/conf.d/net ist schon mal nicht ok. Die sollte so aussehen:

```
# wpa_supplicant gegenüber wireless-tools bevorzugen

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Es ist wichtig, dass wir wpa_supplicant mitteilen welcher Treiber

# verwendet werden soll, da es nicht sehr gut raten kann.

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"
```

Das hatte ich aber schon mal gepostet und steht auch so in der Anleitung.

Die wpa_supplicant.conf sieht bei mir folgendermaßen aus:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=users

ctrl_interface_group=network

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="xxxxxxxxxx"

        psk="yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        auth_alg=OPEN

}
```

----------

